
Everything and Nothing Is a Tech Company Now - PretzelFisch
https://www.wired.com/story/everything-nothing-tech-company-now/
======
pascalxus
This time is different: Interest rates are the lowest they've ever been and
the money spigot is on full blast. In such an environment zombie companies can
continue to exist for a very long time, continuously getting new rounds of
funding despite having very low or no profits at all.

>> from the article: "No matter the actual business of the company at hand,
it’s probably calling itself a tech company and reaping the rewards of that
sweet, sweet VC cash."

------
TheCoelacanth
"Technology" is just so broad as to be meaningless. Google and Facebook are
advertising companies. Microsoft is a software company. Amazon is part
retailer, part cloud hosting company. Netflix is an entertainment company.
Apple is a luxury personal computing device manufacturer. They barely even
compete with each other except for employees. Why even pretend they are the
same type of company?

